# ICD-9 help



## southbaymed (Jul 25, 2008)

please somebody help us  ICD-9 for "extreme compression of upper esophagas" after the EGD findings.???


----------



## mbort (Jul 25, 2008)

530.3 may work for you


----------



## sasi153 (Aug 6, 2008)

*Sasikala*

You can go with 530.3 which is the correct code for that description.


----------

